# How do people feel about autonomous driving? - Most are not ready for it, and may not even want it



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

We surveyed 1,034 individuals across a wide variety of age groups, genders, income levels, and geographic regions to find out what they know about autonomous vehicles and how they feel about the idea of driverless cars on the road.

Self-driving cars have long been a concept for sci-fi books and movies, but over the last couple of years advancements in technology have brought the concept of autonomous vehicles on our roadways closer to reality. Uber has been test driving vehicles - with a highly publicized deadly accident in March - and California has already approved testing for fully driverless cars as well. Ford recently announced testing for their autonomous vehicles, with a target date of 2021 for a fully autonomous fleet to hit the roadways.

By all indications, the emergence of self-driving vehicles is upon us, with innovation pushed from Silicon Valley giants and auto industry elites. But as the technology comes closer to reality, today it is important to know what consumers think about all of this. Is this something they want, or are ready for?

It was surprising to discover the apparent lack of understanding for the majority of the population as to what an autonomous vehicle even is. Considering the amount of attention from the media over the last year, we expected greater awareness from the general public.

















One of the strongest patterns to emerge is the seeming reluctance of drivers to surrender their "right" or "privilege" to drive.










Proponents of autonomous driving have made much of the claim that safety will be greatly improved, with significant reductions in accidents, injuries, and fatalities once all road vehicles are autonomous. The survey respondents have not necessarily embraced that vision. In fact, despite more than half of respondents saying they believe autonomous vehicles will greatly reduce but not eliminate collisions and injuries, nearly the same number said they would feel unsafe to some degree in an autonomous vehicle.









No matter their feelings about safety, most respondents would want government involvement.










Regarding predictions about future implementation, the survey audience was taking a longer-term view than some pundits who see this technology as "around the corner".










The final question concerned this technology's impact on employment.










*Summary*
There are vastly different expectations among those who work with vehicle autonomy, compared to people for whom this topic is just another story in a world with a rapidly spinning 24/7 news cycle.

While we have observed some "pulling back" in recent months among futurists who have been predicting that autonomous cars are "around the corner", many Americans who are not reading every story as it hits have much lower, or longer-term, expectations. They are certainly not going out of their way to stay abreast of any news about it.

No matter how quickly this technology may be arriving, *most people are not ready for it, and may not even want it.* It appears to us that proponents of autonomous vehicles may be underestimating the overwhelming impact this will have on people's lives. In spite of early adapters who welcome paradigm shifts, the survey shows that many people are more comfortable with the status-quo. In our prediction, it may take one or even two generations before a skeptical public gets onboard with driverless cars.

https://www.carid.com/autonomous-driving-survey-results.html

In regards to awareness about the definition of autonomous driving, the results were split with 48 percent of the respondents correctly identifying the meaning of an autonomous vehicle and a close 52 percent still believing a fully autonomous vehicle involves some human intervention behind the wheel. These consumers may be having a hard time differentiating between what makes a vehicle semi-autonomous and what makes another fully autonomous - the sometimes unclear jargon used by automakers could be partly to blame.

Should we eventually become a fully autonomous driving society, a staggering 71 percent of the respondents said they would miss the act of driving.

One thing that is a major concern for consumers is the role the government is playing in the development plans for self-driving cars. Sixty-six percent of the respondents think that the U.S. government must be involved in regulating autonomous vehicles compared to the 34 percent who are just fine leaving the automakers to sort things out with the way the technology should be handled.

Despite promises from proponents of self-driving cars who believe driving safety will be significantly enhanced by the introduction of fully autonomous driving, that insistence on government intervention may suggest the public may not yet be ready to place all their faith on automakers. These automakers may have the best interests of consumers at heart, but the critical work of getting consumers on board with hard evidence of increased safety records has not yet been accomplished.

Richard Reina, product training director for CARiD, says that fully self-driving cars are a long way out. "*A fully realized self-driving world is pretty much still far off the horizon*," he says. "To get consumers to embrace this technology more, a lot more of work has to be done to convince consumers that this technology will be a sure thing to improve driving for the better."

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2018/05/consumers-conflicted-about-self-driving-cars.html


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> We surveyed 1,034 individuals across a wide variety of age groups, genders, income levels, and geographic regions to find out what they know about autonomous vehicles and how they feel about the idea of driverless cars on the road.
> 
> Self-driving cars have long been a concept for sci-fi books and movies, but over the last couple of years advancements in technology have brought the concept of autonomous vehicles on our roadways closer to reality. Uber has been test driving vehicles - with a highly publicized deadly accident in March - and California has already approved testing for fully driverless cars as well. Ford recently announced testing for their autonomous vehicles, with a target date of 2021 for a fully autonomous fleet to hit the roadways.
> 
> ...


 These companies are wasting a lot of money and resources pushing this technology thinking that all cars on the road one day will be autonomous. It's absolutely insane. There is no way Americans are going to give up driving themselves. Cars are a part of your identity. For one! Americans are into style and looks and these early driverless cars with all the sensors and everything all over them are ugly! That's a huge deterrent from the get go. When I buy a car a lot of it has to do with how it looks. Even if it isn't a sports car.. I'm still really into the look of my vehicle. Most people are that way. Self driving cars look stupid!


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> DOESN'T matter what "PEOPLE" think. Only matters what the wealthy and governments think. And they like it. Subsequently whether u like it or not SDC will happen, period
> 
> U remind me of Ted Kazinsky and his mantra again technology and computerization.
> Where's he now?
> ...


 I absolutely do not agree!


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> I absolutely do not agree!


Of course u don't, that's why u earn $4 per hour after expenses


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Of course u don't, that's why u earn $4 per hour after expenses


Actually no I make more like $15 an hour after expenses and I don't do Uber. People aren't going to use autonomous vehicles for their every day life. There are plenty of things that have come along that we're not advanced because the people didn't take to them.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Goongpad77 said:


> Actually no I make more like $15 an hour after expenses and I don't do Uber. People aren't going to use autonomous vehicles for their every day life. There are plenty of things that have come along that we're not advanced because the people didn't take to them.


Start your list Mr $15 an hour
1.
2.
3.

U just talk to talk, yawn


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> These companies are wasting a lot of money and resources pushing this technology thinking that all cars on the road one day will be autonomous. It's absolutely insane. There is no way Americans are going to give up driving themselves. Cars are a part of your identity. For one! Americans are into style and looks and these early driverless cars with all the sensors and everything all over them are ugly! That's a huge deterrent from the get go. When I buy a car a lot of it has to do with how it looks. Even if it isn't a sports car.. I'm still really into the look of my vehicle. Most people are that way. Self driving cars look stupid!


What is funny is how they try to make a point with totally messed up comparisons. Look at this one - Kasparov: Self-driving won't be perfect. They got a former chess world champion that is one of the most vocal opponents to Russian president Putin, to say something pathetically trivial. But their main mistake is coming from inside that short article (under the only link provided) - Remembering When Driverless Elevators Drew Skepticism.

Their big mistake is comparing a product which was out of people control (having an operator) that transformed into a product totally controlled by the people ("Early ads, they showed* children pushing the buttons* and grandma riding in the elevator car showing how safe this is.") with their self driving cars technology, where the people need to give away their control to a robot.

In other words, the elevator story shows people were taught how to be in control (to operate the elevators by themselves, and they liked it) while this new technology wants them to give away control/driving. Hahahaha....


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> Start your list Mr $15 an hour
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


What does what I make, which I understand is not a lot of money, have to do with whether or not SDC's are successful or not? It's extremely irrelevant to the argument you're trying to make. You're one of those people that has this huge hard on about the future and all this automated crap and it's more fantasy than reality. There'll definitely be technological advancements of course, but people are not going to take to automation like is being projected.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> OK Kazinsky, u win
> Bwahahahaha!!!


 A good example... Google Glass! That took off great! I see people using them everywhere??


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> A good example... Google Glass! That took off great! I see people hsing them everywhere??


The Autonomous Forum on UP:

Where the people who would stand to profit if a fully autonomous transportation system ever happened come to try to change the minds of the people who currently earn a living from the way transportation is set up now. When they can't persuade, they insult. Rinse & repeat.

Attn Moderators: is that even ethical?


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The Autonomous Forum on UP:
> 
> Where the people who would stand to profit if a fully autonomous transportation system ever happened come to try to change the minds of the people who currently earn a living from the way transportation is set up now. When they can't persuade, they insult. Rinse & repeat.
> 
> Attn Moderators: is that even ethical?


How is saying that Google glass is not successful an insult. It's the truth. Just like OP's post states I really don't hear too many people talking about how excited they are about autonomous cars


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> How is saying that Google glass is not successful an insult. It's the truth. Just like OP's post states I really don't hear too many people talking about how excited they are about autonomous cars


He is referring to the other commentator, the one that is insulting you. Yes, Google Glass and Segway, and 3D television, and Google satellite fleet, and underwater colonies, and $1.1 Trillion In Assets Were Impacted By Software Failures In 2016.

Keep doing what you're doing and don't feed the trolls willing to derail from the topic.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Goongpad77 said:


> How is saying that Google glass is not successful an insult. It's the truth. Just like OP's post states I really don't hear too many people talking about how excited they are about autonomous cars


I wasn't saying there was anything wrong with your post. Just making a general observation


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

transporter007 said:


> Earth to jocker12, Earth to jocker12 , come in jocker12
> 
> The real world: DOESN'T matter what "PEOPLE" think. Only matters what the wealthy and governments think. And they like it. Subsequently whether u like it or not SDC will happen, period
> 
> ...


He's not in prison because of his mantra.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He's not in prison because of his mantra.


There are people out there who have invested billions into SDCs and if it turns out to be a dud, they will lose it all. I don't think transporter007 or the Tomato are one of these ballers but they work for them.

Ever hear the expression "Poop rolls downhill?" meaning when the boys at the top get nervous they rain fury on their underlings who then lay fury on their underlings until even the interns are left saying "boy thos guys are upset!"

That's what it looks like is happening here with all the vitriolic posts from the pro-SDC posting crowd


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

BTW, I think the Tomato got himself in a UP Penalty box.

All of a sudden I cannot tag him, a thread he started was recently closed by Moderators, and his account seems to be on hold.

Gee, I wonder what he could have done? LOL


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iheartuber said:


> BTW, I think the Tomato got himself in a UP Penalty box.
> 
> All of a sudden I cannot tag him, a thread he started was recently closed by Moderators, and his account seems to be on hold.
> 
> Gee, I wonder what he could have done? LOL


Tomato?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> We surveyed 1,034 individuals across a wide variety of age groups, genders, income levels, and geographic regions to find out what they know about autonomous vehicles and how they feel about the idea of driverless cars on the road.
> 
> Self-driving cars have long been a concept for sci-fi books and movies, but over the last couple of years advancements in technology have brought the concept of autonomous vehicles on our roadways closer to reality. Uber has been test driving vehicles - with a highly publicized deadly accident in March - and California has already approved testing for fully driverless cars as well. Ford recently announced testing for their autonomous vehicles, with a target date of 2021 for a fully autonomous fleet to hit the roadways.
> 
> ...


Stop the Dehumanization of Mankind !


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Stop the Dehumanization of Mankind !


It's called business.

Let me tell others how the alternative looks like -

"Burning Man is an annual week-long event of self-expression and self-reliance held in Black Rock Desert, Nevada, regularly attended by more than
40,000 people. Burning Man started in 1986 on Baker Beach in San Francisco, when a small crowd designed, built, and eventually set fire to an eight-foot wooden statue of a man and a smaller wooden dog. Since then the size of the man being burned and the number of people who attend the 
festivities has grown considerably, and the event is now one of the largest art festivals, and an ongoing experiment in temporary community.

Burning Man has many extraordinary aspects, but for me one of the most remarkable is its rejection of market norms. Money is not accepted at Burning Man. Rather, the whole place works as a gift exchange economy-you give things to other people, with the understanding that they will give
something back to you (or to someone else) at some point in the future. Thus, people who can cook might fix a meal. Psychologists offer free counseling sessions. Masseuses massage those lying on tables before them. Those who have water offer showers. People give away drinks, homemade jewelry, and hugs. (I made some puzzles at the hobby shop at MIT, and gave them to people. Mostly, people enjoyed trying to solve them.)

At first this was all very strange, but before long I found myself adopting the norms of Burning Man. I was surprised, in fact, to find that Burning Man *was the most accepting, social, and caring place I had ever been*. I'm not sure I could easily survive in Burning Man for all 52 weeks of the year. But this experience has convinced me that life with fewer market norms and more social norms would be more satisfying, creative, fulfilling, and fun.

The answer, I believe, is not to re-create society as Burning Man, but to remember that social norms can play a far greater role in society than we have been giving them credit for. If we contemplate how market norms have gradually taken over our lives in the past few decades-with their emphasis on higher salaries, more income, and more spending-we may recognize that a return to some of the old social norms might not be so bad after all. In
fact, it might *bring quite a bit of the old civility back to our lives*. " (pg 87 - 88 Predictably Irrational by Dan Ariely )


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I like how the focus on sdc articles isn't on making the tech work, it's on convincing people it can work.

Still no videos ever showing these things in action. Not one.

Not a single Waymo video of these ridiculous thngs that have supposedly logged millions of miles showing one driving itself with no interaction from the driver.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I like how the focus on sdc articles isn't on making the tech work, it's on convincing people it can work.
> 
> Still no videos ever showing these things in action. Not one.
> 
> Not a single Waymo video of these ridiculous thngs that have supposedly logged millions of miles showing one driving itself with no interaction from the driver.


Judging from the 2 or 3 people who work in the SDC industry who post here, it seems like their strategy is to play Jedi mind tricks on the public:

"These cars will be in service with weeks..."

"They work perfectly..."

"Anyone who opposes us is stupid..."

Etc

Not really a very good plan


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Judging from the 2 or 3 people who work in the SDC industry who post here, it seems like their strategy is to play Jedi mind tricks on the public:
> 
> "These cars will be in service with weeks..."
> 
> ...


Nixon was famous for the quote "people won't believe it unless they see it on tv". It really is true but nowadays it's anything in the news.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> The Autonomous Forum on UP:
> 
> Where the people who would stand to profit if a fully autonomous transportation system ever happened come to try to change the minds of the people who currently earn a living from the way transportation is set up now. When they can't persuade, they insult. Rinse & repeat.
> 
> Attn Moderators: is that even ethical?


MOM!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> MOM!


Awe shoot, he's back


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Stop the Dehumanization of Mankind !


It's a brave new world. Strap in. Robots are people too.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> It's a brave new world. Strap in. Robots are people too.





tomatopaste said:


> It's a brave new world. Strap in. Robots are people too.


You
Are an Agent of Evil.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You
> Are an Agent of Evil.


I am an angel sent from God.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> I am an angel sent from God.
> 
> View attachment 230777


So is Satan .

So is Satan.

As Above
So Below . . .

History shall repeat.

As the War in Heaven

Over Angels bowing to man . . .

So will your Robot Servants Rebel again

Against Mankind.

You Learn Nothing.

It WILL REPEAT.

It has all been done before.

" For those who have eyes,
Let them see".


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> So is Satan .
> 
> So is Satan.
> 
> ...


Technology allows us to have this conversation in the middle of the night. It that evil too?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> Technology allows us to have this conversation in the middle of the night. It that evil too?


I saw nothing wrong with the tower of Babel.

Yet man was scattered.

This technology undoes the scattering of tongues.
( Genesis 11)(11-9)

I say
Regardless if you realize or not

The throne of Satan
Is being prepared on Earth.

Robots will be the servants.

They
Will Control You.



iheartuber said:


> Judging from the 2 or 3 people who work in the SDC industry who post here, it seems like their strategy is to play Jedi mind tricks on the public:
> 
> "These cars will be in service with weeks..."
> 
> ...


Weaving spiders 
Spinning webs . . .

You should be immunized from exposure to Corporate Owned "News" broadcasts.

The Nudge Initiatives pushing you to places better left . . . Unvisited . . .



jocker12 said:


> It's called business.
> 
> Let me tell others how the alternative looks like -
> 
> ...


Just as the " Bohemian Club" started . . .
Until taken over.


----------

